# full timing and new on here



## Burntvalve2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi to every one on here, My fianncee and I have been full timing for nearly eighteen months now. its quite an interest way of life, and our Lt( Bessie) has under gone some extensive rewiring for running lighting, water and heating( got a propex 800watt) And this summer just gone has had a nice roller paint job(Ice white)as she had to look her best for our holiday.  
Life is good saving for something a bit bigger and more practical for a couple about to be married Any way i will stop waffling now good night


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Burntvalve2

Welcome to the club - How about some pics and write-up on your experiances on your travels.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 19, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Burntvalve2
> 
> Welcome to the club - How about some pics and write-up on your experiances on your travels.
> 
> ...



Our sentiments exactly from another couple who are full timing.

John & Joan


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 19, 2010)

welcome from another fulltimer hope you enjoy the site .we fulltimers are finaly coming out of the woodwork


----------



## maingate (Feb 19, 2010)

Don`t you mean the closet?


----------



## runnach (Feb 19, 2010)

maingate said:


> Don`t you mean the closet?




Hi Burntvalve2, Another full timer here too.

channa


----------



## cipro (Feb 19, 2010)

mandrake said:


> welcome from another fulltimer hope you enjoy the site .we fulltimers are finaly coming out of the woodwork


 

Yes you lucky lot there seems tobe afew  of you now 

Just wondering how maney there are and where you all are


----------



## l77 tuf (Feb 19, 2010)

another full timer here also welcome you


----------



## salopian (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got back from Spain today !!! Perhaps I should have stayed a little longer !!


----------



## cipro (Feb 19, 2010)

salopian said:


> Just got back from Spain today !!! Perhaps I should have stayed a little longer !!


 
welcome to sunny shropshire


----------

